# All Season 5 tournaments set!



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

So, all of the tournaments have been set. 


*Bantamweight*
Joe Warren (7-1) v Alexis Vila (9-0)
Luis Nogueira (11-1) v Ed West (16-5)
Joe Soto (9-1) v Eduardo Dantas (10-2)
Chase Beebe (18-7) v Marcos Galvao (9-4)

*Welterweight*
Ben Saunders (10-3) v Chris Cisneros (11-3)
Douglas Lima (18-4) v Steve Carl (14-2)
Luis Santos (49-6) v Dan Hornbuckle (22-4)
Chris Lozano (8-1) v Brent Weedman (18-6)

*Middleweight*
Bryan Baker (15-2) v Jared Hess (11-2)
Vitor Vianna (11-1) v Sam Alvey (15-2)
Alexander Shlemenko (39-7) v Zelg Galesic (10-5)
Victor O'Donnell (10-2) v Brian Rogers (7-2) 

*Heavyweight*
Thiago Santos (8-1) v Blagoi Ivanov (4-0)
Ron Sparks (7-0) v Mark Holata (11-2)
Neil Grove (11-3) v Mike Hayes (15-4)
Eric Prindle (8-1) v Abe Wagner (10-4)


Some really good tournaments and match-ups, most notably at Bantamweight i think. Really looking forward to it, i love Bellator's tournament style!
My favourite fight in each tournament is: Warren v Vila (BW), Hornbuckle v Santos (WW), Baker v Hess (MW), Santos v Ivanov (HW).


----------

